
Ask HN: As a programmer, how to help medicine? - begriffs
I&#x27;ve often wondered what programmers can do to contribute to medical research and medical care. What can we learn to make ourselves more useful to doctors, scientists and hospitals?<p>Whether it&#x27;s improving diagnostic machinery, running simulations, or designing better interfaces for practitioners, there must be ways we can help. I&#x27;ve often wondered about this, and current events especially are making me consider it again.<p>Advice?
======
sigmaprimus
You could get involved with the University of Washingtons FoldIt project

[https://fold.it](https://fold.it)

Then there is Crispr

[https://www.broadinstitute.org/research-highlights-
crispr](https://www.broadinstitute.org/research-highlights-crispr)

Maybe you could develop something along thise lines?

